# Kliché Mini



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 31, 2019)

Cranking 'em out! Here's the latest. The Kliché Mini. I haven't had much time with it but I can see myself loving it. I called it the "Rune Cat" because that's an anagram for Centaur. The rune controls are gain (rain), treble (bubble), and volume ("V"). I used the label maker. My P-Touch game is improving. Please don't take that out of context.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 1, 2019)

Yea man your on a roll lately ...Time to rock it !

Sweet build

Mike


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 1, 2019)

Love the symbols !!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Sep 2, 2019)

Great work.


----------



## Barry (Sep 2, 2019)

Nice as always, are you man or machine?


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> Nice as always, are you man or machine?




Lol...im going with machine !

Mike


----------



## zgrav (Sep 3, 2019)

I appreciate the wordplay with the anagram and the icons for the knobs.


----------



## ThinAir (Sep 3, 2019)

Very clean-looking build - nicely done!


----------



## jstreetny (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi! I'm looking at building this one, and I was wondering what you chose for your Ge diodes - if you don't mind me asking. I was going to get a 1N34A and a 1N270  and mix them - but not sure if they should match.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 31, 2019)

I forget already and it's gone but looks like my stash of 1N34A's. They don't need to match. Socket em and have at. The D9E's sold here will work well too.


----------



## jstreetny (Oct 31, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> I forget already and it's gone but looks like my stash of 1N34A's. They don't need to match. Socket em and have at. The D9E's sold here will work well too.


Thanks!!


----------

